# embarrassing CFS/ME, Fibro gaffs



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Do you find with the brain fog you get with your CFS/ME or Fibro you start making embarrassing gaffs? (just for fun cmon spill the beans!)If so what do you do?Mine is I mishear what people say all the time, I've been doing it so long I repeat what I think they have said to make sense of it and then everyone looks at me like im crazy.I did it at work today, a colleague was talking to another colleague and said something along lines of 'so which pub did you go to?' my brain interpreted it and i blurted out 'who has a face like a slapped bum?'







oh the embarrassment they don't realise its the CFS/ME i think they think im a deaf old goat in need of an ear trumpet







so cmon, what do you do?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmm, does it have to be just one??? ROFL







Mine also are language related, and comprehension related. Someone can be speaking to me, and I'm listening, and I swear I'm trying to pay attention, but I just don't "get" whatever it is they're saying. (Especially if they're trying to explain or describe something) They usually go through some long spiel of explanation, and at the end, I blink, and say, "Um, could you say that again, but a lot slower?" Embarrassing!!Also, many times when I'm speaking (or typing) I'll use a word in place of another word....But the word I use is not even CLOSE to the real word. For example, earlier, I wrote a reply to a member here that they needed to get their "blood issues" checked. I meant "levels", of course. I have to do much more proof reading than ever before.







It's a shame too, I used to be smart!!! LOL (I swear!!)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

MrsM







I get that. I once worked part-time in a pub to keep a little bit of cash coming in when I was ill and customers would come in and ask for various things.One day a man came in and said to me 'do you have a high chair?' (childs seat) I just looked blankly at him wondering what language he was talking in coz I couldnt understand what he was on about.














a colleague had to take over because the poor man could't understand why I was so apparantly stupid







the shame of it!


----------



## 22680 (May 12, 2005)

My brain fog is usually dangerous when I need to go to the shops for some reason.. I seem to end up putting something I don't need on lay-by, and when I eventually pay it off, half the time I don't actually like it either. Argh!


----------

